#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  來發圖了(新手繪圖  傷眼注意)

## 帝嵐

這兩張提示我在新手生涯中
最早畫出來的,那就麻煩各位
大大們指教與評語了

----------


## 狼王白牙

哇，好威風的狼，如果這些鉛筆畫是新手時期畫的，那麼現在的作品是什麼樣子呢？
指教倒是沒有，希望多畫跟多看，
期待把每一次的作品試著放進論壇相簿吧，可以看出自己逐漸進步的程度。

----------


## 帝嵐

> 哇，好威風的狼，如果這些鉛筆畫是新手時期畫的，那麼現在的作品是什麼樣子呢？
> 指教倒是沒有，希望多畫跟多看，
> 期待把每一次的作品試著放進論壇相簿吧，可以看出自己逐漸進步的程度。


謝謝白牙大大的評論,
我會多多發表我的作品的!

----------


## fwiflof

覺得畫的超棒！！！
雖然還有空間可以進步，但是以初學者來說是非常不可思議的成就了哪！！！(???
眼神跟韻味都有到，注意到裂齒更是一大亮點！！
硬要說起來第一張狼的身體太短了(??
可以畫長一點，或者是轉一下後腿的角度(?????
期待新圖↖^O^↗

----------


## 帝嵐

> 覺得畫的超棒！！！
> 雖然還有空間可以進步，但是以初學者來說是非常不可思議的成就了哪！！！(???
> 眼神跟韻味都有到，注意到裂齒更是一大亮點！！
> 硬要說起來第一張狼的身體太短了(??
> 可以畫長一點，或者是轉一下後腿的角度(?????
> 期待新圖↖^O^↗


謝謝fwiflof大大的稱讚
而第一張的狼我是想畫成奔跑的樣子
(不過看樣子是畫壞了呢)
不過我還是會繼續努力的

----------

